# Hustad's BLINGGGG!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hot off the presses...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats all I have to say! Hustad you lucky SOB!


----------



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

Glass case??


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Ooolala. My second favorite combo bird for sure. Nice work once again Rick "the Master" and congrats on the beautiful trophy once again Hustad.
:beer: :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hustad you gonna start building a trophy room like that other guy or what?

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

NICE! Thats a dream bird right for me. Did you shoot up the collar or was that from something else? How old was the bird?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That's hot.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Litterbug! pick up your spent shells.

:stirpot:

Nice Blue indeed. So that is why you got a bigger house.... :wink:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice bird. wish i was lucky like you


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nice, and a great looking mount. Something tells me it probably wasn't all luck though. I have a feeling Hustad has killed his share of S&B's and his time was coming.

I would like to hear more on the story behind the collar damage. That would really suck spotting a collar and then shooting it up. The one and only time you wanna shoot em in tha rear!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice bird...great job mounting it.
Good work,
Dan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, I was gonna ask before and forgot: Where does the red neck collar come from? 
Dan


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## CYBER SCOUTIN (Feb 14, 2008)

DID HE SAY BLING ??............. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, so I had a dream last night that I shot a bird just like this, and I shot 5 others with it that all had $100 bands on them. :roll:

I woke up believing it, then I realized it was a dream. I need a life.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Swwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettt


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

bandman said:


> Ooolala. My second favorite combo bird for sure. Nice work once again Rick "the Master" and congrats on the beautiful trophy once again Hustad.
> :beer: :beer:


Beautiful mount! I like that nick name for rick "the master" Great job again "the master"


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

CYBER SCOUTIN said:


> DID HE SAY BLING ??............. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


When you do work like that you can say whatever the h*ll you want. No need to derail this thread though.
:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice work! I just got into mounting deer heads this past winter it has been a blast!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Is that the bird that is on this months home page?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jgat said:


> Is that the bird that is on this months home page?


Yes it is.

The goose was shot right as it got up (it landed in the decoys...didn't want to ground pound). Unfortunately part of the collar did get shot up. And it appeared to have some wear and tear beforehand. Too bad the first had to be broke up a bit, but it's all good.

It is in the glass case now for whomever asked.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

How old was that bird?
Dan


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice mount Rick......man I wish I could have that kind of luck


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

That blue looks awsome Rick, very nice mount. Congrats Chris on the bird and the ching-aling


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

WOW. When I Finally get a bird to mount and the cash to mount it, I am definatly going to be giving you a call Rick! :bowdown:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Way Sweet! very jealous... Clever idea if thats the shell you killed the bird with! congrats! would love to do the same...


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

Chris, way to go! My Rossi that I posted had a small nick on the corner of the collar. They get a bit brittle with age too. One has to appreciate the fact that you have hunted these geese long and hard and you have not taken many like this......congrats to you.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow! That looks AWESOME!


----------

